

Show HN: Let's all connect on LinkedIn (deprecated - see new HN post) - hornbaker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj6s1BtH3XlsdFE0NmNIVmQ1SVlOSW5rVlFQdEpCR0E

======
hornbaker
OKAY, I've re-done the system with a secure form, and re-posted to this
thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3779070>

The new form is at
[https://docs.google.com/a/foomojo.com/spreadsheet/viewform?f...](https://docs.google.com/a/foomojo.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGZnczJFejNGSFdzOTlsckFDbTNOQ3c6MQ)

and the results will be non-editable at
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj6s1BtH3XlsdGZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj6s1BtH3XlsdGZnczJFejNGSFdzOTlsckFDbTNOQ3c#gid=0)

------
hornbaker
Thought this would be a fun experiment, and help us all by growing our
professional networks. I'm an EIR at Sequoia Capital, will connect to anyone
on that list, and am happy to meet or chat on the phone with any questions you
may have about Sequoia or the Silicon Valley VC world in general.

------
diwu1989
I don't think putting down email is a good idea, you'll end up getting spammed
by headhunters directly.

~~~
hornbaker
I'm going to seed the list with a honeypot email and publicly shame anyone who
spams the list. Unfortunately, you need the email to make the connection on
LinkedIn.

------
hornbaker
REALLY? Someone deleted all the rows?? Guess I shouldn't be surprised. Hang on
while I put together a more secure system.

------
hornbaker
As a data point, before this experiment I had 272 connections on LinkedIn.
I'll update later with the "after" number.

------
anigbrowl
Sounds good. Thanks for putting this together!

------
Kopion
Awesome. Thanks for doing this

